# Island Club Seawatch-Hilton Head-internet access



## cpnuser (Mar 24, 2007)

I just confirmed next week at Seawatch on Hilton Head(march31-April 7).  I called to inquire about internet access.  I was told that high speed is in all the units, but there is an hourly($4.95), daily charge($9.95), or a weekly charge($29.95).  There is a desktop computer you can use somewhere in the building, but there is a charge to use that to.  I have a laptop and I certainly don't mind paying a reasonable amount for HS internet, but I think $30.00 a week is out of line.  On the Seawatch web site, it said the cost of internet should not be born by all the owners.  Just how much more would that be for each owner? As a timeshare owner at various timeshares, I certainly wouldn't mind paying a little more in maintenance fees to have HS internet while on vacation.  I guess I'll go to the library with my laptop and get free internet access.  Does anyone know of cafes on HH that have free internet access?  I could get Hargray, but dial up does not work well on my old laptop.  Doesn't want to connect for some reason.  Guess it is time for a new laptop.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cpnuser,

Here's a link to Hilton Head Island Free Wifi

and Hilton Head Island Wifi locations

There's also a store in Coligny Plaza that has internet access at reasonable rates.


Richard


----------

